# im back !



## 19??bolens800 (Jun 1, 2010)

well its bin a while and had to open a new account here .. i have a bolens 800. . i was having carb issues for ever and finally found one that will hold adjustment . . but now i have more delemas at hand . . my brake shoes are cooked and my clutch rod that comes off the pedal blew apart and i cant get anything to work on it .. does anyone have any input ?? im getting soo frustrated with it but im not giving up on it because its the best tractor ive ever owned .. i love these wisconsin motors and the whole tractor . . they are power houses .. i can plow with it without weight or chains !! how many lawn tractors can do that ? well anyway guys any help would be great ..


----------

